# medical marijuana for pets



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2012)

anyone feed their pets medical marijuana? if so for what ailment/s and how do you decide how much?


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 11, 2012)

yep..my bird... no reaction,


----------



## kevin (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a 50 lb. bassett hound that would freak out during thunderstorms, he would get half a cookie an hour or so before the storm and the other half when the thunder started. That was usually enough to keep him relaxed until the weather passed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2012)

my cat has digestive problems, trying to figure a way besides buttplugging the poor fella!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2012)

please don't give your dogs or cats any form of drugs, marijuana included.. would you give a child weed or coke?? no different then drugging an animal imvho as they don't decide for themselves if they want to eat it or not, they're pretty much simply trusting their owners not to harm them and not to fed them drugs...

the reason why sex with a kid under age is considered to be rape is because it's been said that a kid that age doesn't have the reasoning an adult has to decide whether or not they can or should have sex, same deal with an animal eating marijuana.. they may eat it, but shit, my puppy also ate my sunpulse bulb and my hand held usb microscope, and i'd bet she'd eat them again if given the chance, doesn't mean it's good for her to be doing so..


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2012)

well if itll reduce inflammation and relax the anus muscle to release... ill do it. iv fed him weed before in tuna and he was nice n stoned for 3 daze. been my cat since lol... i have been researching it and getting answers from both sides.


----------



## ranchos429 (Nov 11, 2012)

I seen a dog that ate some butter,they get sick for a few days,like there dieing or something,wont even get up to piss, dont do it man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2012)

naw def not butter!


----------



## Totalyclipse (Nov 11, 2012)

ummm nooooo, my peekapoo got ahold of some butter and got super paranoid took me 4 hours to calm her down, and made her nauseated too, I dont think I would feed it too them dont know about like the shampoos, or lotions for aches and pains where its on the body instead of in, but will never feed it to my babies ....


----------



## kevin (Nov 12, 2012)

I never seen any bad side effects in my dog besides making him sleepy and calm, but if I called him he wouldn't have any problem getting up to see if there was a snack or some petting and loving coming his way. Sounds to me like some of these animals got to big of a dose.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 12, 2012)

yea or the butter didnt churn right with em! lol


----------



## Totalyclipse (Nov 14, 2012)

Well just like ppl i am sure, size, age etc. plus amt...I dont know how much of it my peekapoo got but boy she was scared I thought shed have a heart attack anyway she smells it and runs now..so she learned not to eat anything thats available lol...I have see bigger dogs like rotties do ok even some mid size but my little one just didnt it scared me as bad as her though i sure it was quite a trip lol...


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Nov 16, 2012)

My buddys dog, that he's had since he was a kid is slowly losing a battle to a growing tumor. We have been talking about medicating him, to hopefully not just slow down to tumor, but help with the pain that he's dealing with as well. If anyone has some good links to pet medical marijuana forums/info, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## kevin (Nov 20, 2012)

Amateur.Grower said:


> My buddys dog, that he's had since he was a kid is slowly losing a battle to a growing tumor. We have been talking about medicating him, to hopefully not just slow down to tumor, but help with the pain that he's dealing with as well. If anyone has some good links to pet medical marijuana forums/info, it would be much appreciated.


When I was dosing my hound dog I used some Pretty simple math. My dog weighed 50 and I'm 200, so I gave him a 1/4 of what would get me buzzed, so if 2 cookies were good for me, the dog would get a half cookie. I've upped the dosage a few times on his bad days and never seen anything besides heavy sleeping. Hope this helps.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2012)

any input helps, thanks!


----------



## dbkick (Nov 20, 2012)

we took little tiger who is damn near 15 years old to the vet for seizures. we filled the prescription at walgreens, it has all the labels a human would expect to find on a script written for them. They treat dogs with human medications, I don't see why weed wouldn't have the same medicinal affect that it does on humans, anyone telling someone not to give their dog weed medicinally should rethink IF they believe there is actually a medical use . I'm pretty sure little tiger would benefit from some of my nice oil (I'm not all that generous with it but I'd sure give him some if I knew for a fact it would help)but we opted to go with the possibly dangerous chems the vet prescribed.


----------



## NefariousPain (Nov 28, 2012)

While I would agree with racerboy71, I could see the benefit in small amounts for pets that are medicated for thunder storms or seizures. One of my pups is prescribed Valium during bad weather and he also suffers from seizures when really scared and I could see how cannabis could help in place of prescription meds in low doses. I wouldn't expect most vets to have a background in medical marijuana for pets though and they likely could not suggest a dosage. It might be something of the future however once cannabis is more accepted.


----------

